# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Russian cavalry (photos in uniform of 1908-1914)

## FL

THE RUSSIAN ARMY, 1914 
A peacetime order of battle of the Russian Army for July of 1914, listing all corps, divisions, brigades, regiments, and independent battalions of infantry, cavalry, artillery, and engineers with their garrison locations.   http://home.comcast.net/~markconrad/RUSS1914.html  
(расписание всей русской армии по состоянию на 1914 г.)  
=================================  
4th Kharkov Lancer Regiment. 
A trumpeter (private).  
4-ый Уланский Харьковский Полк. 
Рядовой трубач.   http://sammler.ru/index.php?act=Attach& ... t&id=40287  
=================================  
Hussar (13th HIS IMPERIAL AND ROYAL MAJESTY WILLIAM II THE EMPEROR OF GERMANY AND KING OF PRUSSIA'S Narva Hussar Regiment).  
Гусар 13-го гусарского Нарвского полка.   http://sammler.ru/index.php?act=Attach& ... st&id=3292  
--------------------------------------------------------
И еще фото: гусар 13-го гусарского Нарвского полка
(в форме обр.1907 года,то есть с цветными обшлагами и воротниками,а также с чёрными султанами на парадных шапках. Эта форма всё-таки в некотором количестве поступила в полки,хотя сразу же после введения была отменена).  http://www.liveinternet.ru/images/attac ... 330018.jpg 
=================================  
Hussar (Life-Guards Grodno Hussar Regiment).  
Гусар Лейб-гвардии Гродненского гусарского полка.   http://www.liveinternet.ru/images/attac ... 304184.jpg  
=================================  
Hussar (11th His Royal Highness Prince Henry of Prussia's Izyum Hussar Regiment).  
Рядовой 11-го Гусарского Изюмского генерала Дорохова полка в форме (доломан и ментик) 1812 г. 
(повидимому сфотографирован во время празднования очередного юбилея полка). г.Луцк.   http://www.liveinternet.ru/images/attac ... 304526.jpg  
=================================  
Lancer 
(14th HER IMPERIAL HIGHNESS GRAND DUCHESS MARIA ALEKSANDROVNA'S Yamburg Lancer Regiment) 
and Dragoon 
(13th General-Field Marshal Graf Munich's Military-Order Dragoon Regiment).  
Улан (14-ый Ямбургский Уланский полк) 
и драгун (13-ый Драгунский Военного ордена генерала-фельдмаршала Миниха полк).   http://foto.rambler.ru/public/2/g/2gp/1/12/12-web.jpg  
=================================  
14th Cavalry Division. (Hussars, Dragoons, Cossacks, and Horse-artilleryman)  
Чины 14 кавалерийской дивизии. Гусары, драгуны, конно-артилерист и казаки.   http://ibi3.photofile.ru/discussion/13483438SEA.jpg  
=================================  
Depot unit. 
Запасной полк.   http://ibi3.photofile.ru/discussion/13483439HDK.jpg  
=================================  
2nd HER SOVEREIGN MAJESTY EMPRESS MARIA THEODOROVNA'S Life-Pskov Dragoon Regiment  
Псковские лейб-драгуны 1911 г. г. Сувалки   http://pvgs.narod.ru/pskov.jpg  
=================================  
Dragoon Officer. 
Офицер-драгун.   http://www.liveinternet.ru/images/foto/ ... 862533.jpg  
See also Dragoon cap:   http://ibi3.photofile.ru/discussion/13483489CLB.jpg

----------


## FL

A trumpeter (13th Vladimir Lancer Regiment).
(from http://medalirus.narod.ru/Foto/foto_b.htm) 
Штаб-трубач 13-го Владимирского Уланского полка.   http://medalirus.narod.ru/Foto/mfoto28.jpg

----------


## FL

1st General Yermolov's Kizlyar-Grebensk Regiment of the Terek Cossack Host 
КГ -  1-ый Кизляро-Гребенской полк Терского казачьего войска.   http://www.ww2.ru/forum//index.php?act= ... t&id=18027 
from
3rd Caucasian Cossack Division. [3-ya Kavkazskaya Kazach'ya Diviziya.] 3rd Caucasus Army Corps. Headquarters, Vladikavkaz. 
2nd Brigade (Headquarters, Groznyi). 
See also one more photo of the Terek Cossacks http://www.ww2.ru/forum//index.php?act= ... t&id=18028

----------


## DDT

Interesting that there are no cross guards on their sabres.

----------


## FL

> Interesting that there are no cross guards on their sabres.

 They have specific Cossack’s sabres called “казачья шашка” (it has no cross guards).
For example
Шашка казачья офицерская http://www.ww2.ru/forum/uploads/post-16-1114785053.jpg 
On the photo  http://ibi3.photofile.ru/discussion/13483438SEA.jpg
where many different cavalrymen presented Cossacks may be identified by their sabres without cross guards.
The sitting row: The first on the right and the second on the left are Cossacks.

----------


## FL

For comparison - sabres of the cavalry except Cossacks:  
Soldier Dragoon sabre. Standard of 1881.
There were two variants of the sabre (with fastening rins for bayonet and without them). 
Шашка драгунская (драгунка) для нижних чинов обр. 1881 года.
Было два варианта этих шашек: с кольцами для штыка и без.
(Шашки без колец для штыка носили конные артиллеристы, вахмистры и подпрапорщики в кавалерии; фельдфебеля и подпрапорщики в пехоте.) 
Photo Soldier Dragoon sabre. Standard of 1881. 
without fastening rins for bayonet - без колец для штыка  http://www.ww2.ru/forum//index.php?act= ... t&id=18958  http://www.ww2.ru/forum/uploads/post-179-1125804805.jpg 
with fastening rins for bayonet - с кольцами для штыка  http://armor.kiev.ua/army/forma-2/rus-k ... 4-1-91.jpg 
==================================
And off topic.
A sabre with bayonet (late 1920's - middle 1930's). Typical for the Soviet frontier guard.  http://i.guns.ru/forums/icons/forum_pic ... 112005.jpg

----------


## FL

6th Separate Don Cossack Sotnia. Grenadier Corps. Bogorodsk, Moscow Province.
6-я Донская казачья отдельная сотня  http://sammler.ru/index.php?act=Attach& ... t&id=31095

----------


## FL

Lancers in field uniform, 1912.
(2nd EMPEROR ALEXANDER II's Courland Leib-Lancer Regiment) 
Уланы в полевой форме, 1912 г.
(2-ой лейб-уланский Курляндский полк)  http://relax.photofile.ru/photo/021/883 ... b9df8.jpeg 
The fastening rins for bayonet well shown on the photo (on the sabre on the right side). 
Draw attention to the cord with two tassels which is passed under the left epaulet and around the neck. This cord is called a kitish-vitish (which in time became vitishkety). It was Lancer’s distinctive feature (part of any kind of Lancer’s uniform).
In full dress this cord was attached on the right side of the headdress (see previous Lancer’s photos). 
На фотке хорошо видны крепления для штыка на шашке у крайнего справа. 
Обратите внимание на две кисти китиш-витиша, спускающиеся на грудь из-под левого погона. Это отличительный знак улан, носимый при всех видах формы. 
“Китиш-витиш  - этишкетный шнур, одним концом, прикрепленный к верху шапки в правом углу, а другим петлей охватывающий шею. Вне строя и в пешем строю костылек китиш-витиша пристегивается к пуговице мундира».

----------


## FL

This is a digression from the cavalry but the photoes of infantry are also interesting. 
=================================
Life-Guards Pavlovskii Regiment. [L.-Gv. Pavlovskii polk.]
2nd Guards Infantry Division. St. Petersburg, Millionnaya.
Photo of 1880's. 
In 1805 all Russian grenadier regiments replaced the grenadier cap. Old Grenadier caps were reserved only for the Life-Guards Pavlovskii Regiment as a decoration for exceptional heroism in the battles against Napoleon’s army in 1807. 
And by tradition all soldiers in the regiment must be snub-nosed. 
Лейб-гвардии Павловский полк, 1880-е (uniform of 1882-1907). http://sammler.ru/uploads/post-81-1117146624.jpg

----------


## FL

Hussar, 1st His Majesty King Frederick of Denmark's Sumy Hussar Regiment. 
[1-i Gusarskii Sumskii Ego Velichestva Korolya Datskago Frederika VIII polk.] 
1st Cavalry Division. Moscow. 
Вольноопределяющийся 1-го гусарского Сумского полка  http://sammler.ru/index.php?act=Attach& ... st&id=3515

----------


## FL

Photos in the style of “demobee’s album”, 1910’s.
Фото в стиле “дембельский альбом” 1910-х гг.
(с табличками - названиями полков).  *Guards Infantry:*  
===============================
Private (in full dress), Life-Guards Semenovskii Regiment. [L. Gv. Semenovskii polk.] 
1st Guards Infantry Division. St. Petersburg, Zagorodnyi.
This picture was taken in St. Petersburg, 19 November 1915. 
Рядовой 3-й роты Лейб-гвардии Семеновского полка в парадной форме.
Фотография сделана в СПБ 19.11.1915 года. 
“Въ память моей военной службы
Лейб-гвардiи Семеновскаго полка 3 роты»  http://www.kovno.ru/gallery2/main.php?g ... alNumber=2 
=============================== 
Private (in full dress), Life-Guards Grenadier Regiment. [L.-Gv. Grenaderskii polk.] 
2nd Guards Infantry Division. St. Petersburg, Pett. Storona Naberezh. r. Bol'shoi Nevki. 
Рядовой 7-й роты Лейб-гвардии Гренадерского полка в парадной форме.  http://www.kovno.ru/gallery2/main.php?g ... alNumber=2 
=============================== 
Life-Guards Volyn Regiment. [L.-Gv. Volynskii polk.]
3rd Guards Infantry Division. Warsaw. 
Typical "entourage" photo.  http://sammler.ru/uploads/post-22-1103399584.jpg 
«Антуражные» ребята. 
Комментарии специалистов: 
"
Вообще, на фотографии довольно сомнительные хлопцы стоят
Мундиры как бы гусарские, а кивера л.г. Драгунского полка
Снимаются на фоне заставки Л.гв. Волынского полка (пехота)..
У одного на мундире гусарские костыльки, а у другого просто пуговицы
Смешные какие-то они..  
Типичное "антуражное" фото. Пришёл молодняк в фотоателье и заявляет мастеру: "- Дядя, а как бы нам сфотаться, да так чтоб повоинственнее и покрасивше?". А дядя не промах - у него костюмерная в наличии, со старыми списанными шмотками. Вот и приодел хлопцев. Таково, собственно говоря, моё видение ситуации.
"

----------


## FL

Musician crew, Infantry Division.
Photo of 1900s (uniform of 1882-1907) 
Команда музыкантов (со стаканами и музыкальными инструментами).   http://www.kovno.ru/gallery2/main.php?g ... alNumber=2

----------


## DDT

http://www.kovno.ru/gallery2/main.php?g ... alNumber=2 
Now that sword must be for close combat!!!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Is it me, or does that sword look doctored in the picture?

----------


## FL

> http://www.kovno.ru/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=17535  &g2_serialNumber=2 
> Now that sword must be for close combat!!!

 
It looks like this one  http://www.gusa.ru/pic/kin_nc.jpg
(may be not exactly coincident in size and in handle, but it has near resemblance). 
The dagger was added to machine-gun crew's armoury at the time of WWI.  http://www.gusa.ru/1914xa.html
«
Кинжал нижних чинов пулеметных команд периода Первой мировой войны.
Клинок стальной прямой двулезвийный, без долов, ромбического сечения. 
<…>
Общая длина - 600 мм. 
Длина клинка - 440 мм. 
Ширина клинка - 33 мм.
«

----------


## FL

> Is it me, or does that sword look doctored in the picture?

 Да, похоже, что на клинке имеются зазубрины.

----------


## FL

Parade uniform, Russian Infantry, 1913
Парадное обмундирование пехоты обр. 1913 года 
======================================== 
Lance-corporal 
(11th General-Field Marshal Prince Kutuzov of Smolensk's Pskov Infantry Regiment.
[11-i Pekhotnyi Pskovskii General-Fel'dmarshala Knyazya Kutuzova-Smolenskago polk.]
3rd Infantry Division. Tula.)
and Privates
(12th Velikie-Luki Infantry Regiment. [12-i Pekhotnyi Velikolutskii polk.]
3rd Infantry Division. Tula.) 
Ефрейтор 11-го пехотного Псковского (в парадной форме 1913 г.) и рядовые 12-г о пехотного Великолуцкого полка.   http://www.liveinternet.ru/images/attac ... 321440.jpg 
======================================== 
15th General-Field Marshal Prince Nikita Repnin's Schlisselburg Infantry Regiment.
[15-i Pekhotnyi Shlissel'burgskii General-Fel'dmarshala Knyazya Nikity Repnina polk.]
4th Infantry Division. Repnin Barracks, near Zambrov. 
Рядовые 15-го пехотного Шлиссельбургского полка в парадной форме 1913 г.   http://www.liveinternet.ru/images/attac ... 321462.jpg 
========================================
One more the same photographer's studio: 
16th Ladoga Infantry Regiment. [16-i Pekhotnyi Ladozhskii polk.]
4th Infantry Division. Repnin Barracks, near Zambrov. 
Рядовые 16-го пехотного Ладожского полка (на данной фотографии лацканы и клапана на воротнике сняты).  http://www.liveinternet.ru/images/attac ... 321484.jpg 
======================================== 
Сorporal, 23rd General-Field Marshal Graf Saltykov's Nizovskii Infantry Regiment.
[23-i Pekhotnyi Nizovskii General-Fel'dmarshala Grafa Saltykova polk.]
6th Infantry Division. Saltykov Barracks, near Ostrov. 
Унтер 23-го пехотного Низовского полка.   http://www.liveinternet.ru/images/attac ... 326932.jpg 
======================================== 
Guard of honour, 80th General-Field Marshal Prince Baryatinskii's Kabarda Infantry Regiment. 
[80-i Pekhotnyi Kabardinskii General-Fel'dmarshala Knyazya Baryatinskago polk.]
20th Infantry Division. Kars.  http://www.liveinternet.ru/images/attac ... 325756.jpg 
======================================== 
Officers' Aviation School [Ofitserskaya Shkola Aviatsii]. Sevastopol.
and
13th Infantry Division. [13-ya Pekhotnaya Diviziya.] 7th Army Corps. Headquarters, Sevastopol.  http://www.liveinternet.ru/images/attac ... 325748.jpg

----------


## FL

Russian infantery in full marching order, 1910s   http://sammler.ru/index.php?act=Attach& ... t&id=41648   http://sammler.ru/index.php?act=Attach& ... t&id=19739

----------


## DDT

> id=41648   http://sammler.ru/index.php?act=Attach& ... t&id=19739

 They sure had a lot of stuff hanging off their uniforms. All those things would have made a noise as they moved. They needed a backpack.

----------

